# Is this CO2 system worth the money?



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, I have a 75 gal long tank, which is durn close to being heavily planted. (will be heavily planted once I get the last couple of plants in, and they fill out) I am currently using a DIY yeast setup, which is driving me insane. It's hard to regulate, I've got to refill the solution darn near constantly (have 3 bottles running), and the hose-in-the-lid thing is so delicate that I never know if it's going to work after each time I touch the thing.

So, I am ready to spend the money to NOT have to deal with CO2 injection problems. That being said, I don't necessarily WANT to spend big bucks, but if spending big bucks will pretty much end my CO2 problems, I guess I'm ready to do that.

I found this system, and it seems to be a good one. http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr4026.htm

I really like the fact that it comes with a digital PH gauge, and that the system will automatically adjust to keep the PH at the set range. The reviews on the website seem good, but I wanted to get your opinions on this, and I wanted to ask a few questions. I see that you can upgrade to an external reactor. Does this mean that the one that comes with it is internal (goes in the tank)? I don't want an internal reactor, so I guess I will go for the upgrade if the one that comes with it is internal. Are there other systems that have these same features but cost less? Can I use one of these systems without the reactor and just run tubing into the uptake of my filter?

I really appreciate any advice you can give, especially if you can point me to one that does the same thing but costs a good bit less. lol

Cat


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, $380 is quite a chunk of change. Why not something a little more basic like a 5# co2 tank and the regular tank valve/solenoid from fosterandsmith? You can always add the peripherals if you feel that isn't enough.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi CatG,

I strongly encourage you to do some extensive research on that particular regulator. There have been several posts over the last couple of years on this and other sites concerning this product and if I remember correctly most were not positive. I believe one member became so frustrated that they contacted Orlando at Green Leaf Aquarium and converted theirs to a manual system. It will be interesting to see what the current feedback is.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I got that exact "kit" but bought it all separately for some reason.

I have had the regulator since February and its been working just fine.

I love it and am going to order another one when I get an addition pressurized system. when everything is functioning properly it works like a charm. I agree there are others out there that are better but this system works together perfectly.

here are 4 pics of that system up and running. and the last pic is the tank itself.


































that last pic was taken on the 16th, 5 days ago and all the background plants are at the surface already due for another trim. I also use their black diamond substrate, root caps and liquid ferts along with some extra potassium sulfate from rex grigg's. 80wx8 T5HO for lights. Other then a Ph drop of 1.0 last week its been running fine, the drop was my fault for using just stripped RO water, ive since corrected with alkaline buffer,acid buffer and equilibrium.

With all that said, its worth the investment. and the 5# lasts about 5-6 months keeping it at 6.4Ph with 30ppm Co2 saturation in the water column.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I JUST bought a kit on AquaCave.com- So I'm new to the CO2 scene too (I'm converting from El Natural... shhh... don't tell them. ;-) I looked over that same kit, though, and felt the extra $$$ went towards a lot of self-nominations ("best of the best.") Anyway, after much conversation with the LFS, I decided a reactor wasn't all that great (they had several heavily planted tanks- some with and some without) and that maybe a strategically placed diffuser is what I wanted. The kit I picked came with a 5lb tank (empty), Milwaukee pH controller and Milwaukee regulator and solenoid. I could get a reactor if I wanted but without, they subtracted $14 (it was a junky one unless I chose a swanky reactor). They threw in 10ft of CO2 tubing, a check value, and bubble counter liquid. So all said, I spent about $270. 

I know this is moot since you're clearly happy but maybe someone else has an opinion on my choice as well- it's really hard to consult the internet with these things given how many choices there are and equally many applications.

Right now, I'm waiting on the diffuser but I set it all up and gave it a trial spin w/o it. The bubbles seem very inconsistent. I'm reserving judgment until everything is set up but right now, I'm not sure if the diffuser will help or not. I know I LOVE the pH meter. So easy!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't used that regulator so I can't comment on that.

I use an inline CO2 diffuser which works nicely. It cost about $90, so the external reactor seems like a good deal.

I have used the milwaukee pH probe and controller for years and I really like it. It makes the CO2 system almost completely automated. I recently added a drop checker, which only confirmed that my pH probe was working perfectly.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies! I appreciate all of the advice!

Cat


----------



## lutradave (May 18, 2010)

I bought this system (with external reactor) for my 125g tank in January. After about a year of trying DIY, and a lot of research into pressurized systems, this was my pick.
The controller is invaluable--it only feeds CO2 when you need it. This is a completely different function than a drop-checker. Assuming your probe is calibrated (they will need to be calibrated every few months and replaced every few years), you'll maintain the pH you want continuously.
Two downsides:
1) Price. It's an expensive system, and it doesn't even include the CO2 tank. I paid an add'l $120 locally for a 20# tank. (Which will cost me about $20 to fill as needed.)
2) Reactor flow capability. I run a Marineland C-530, and in my original installation everything went through the reactor. I was getting bubbles out of my outlet, and after consultation with the guys at Aquariumplants.com it seemed like the reactor perhaps couldn't handle flow that high (the filter flow was pushing CO2 bubbles through the reactor before they dissolved). So ultimately I split my line out of my filter so part goes straight to the tank and part goes through the reactor. This has solved the problem. (But it was an unpleasant day of plumbing.)
The upside:
It works great. Based on my experience with electronic controllers and CO2 injection for commercial swimming pools, I have no complaints with the controller or regulator. (Of course, I'm only 7 mos. in with this particular system, but so far so good.) From what I understand, the electronic regulator is more of a fail-safe system than normal regulators. Can't vouch for that yet, but it's worked very well for me so far.
One caveat: the unit comes with shut-off valves around the external reactor, one of which is close to (but after) the pH probe. However, there's no valve on the other side of the pH probe. This means that whenever you want to calibrate the probe, you could have a major water situation on your hands. (To calibrate the probe, you have to pull it out of the pipe.) Probably not a big deal if you only have one line out of your filter (since you can close valves at the filter and just after the probe), but for me (with a split outlet line), I have a siphon from the tank whenever I remove the probe. I've gotten around this by only calibrating the probe during a wc when the water level is below my outlet pipe (thus no siphon from the tank), but I'd recommend installing a shut-off valve before the pH probe (if you're going to split your outlet line), so that you can properly isolate it before you open a hole in your plumbing. 
Other than this quirk, I love this system.
FYI to one commenter, I understand that when you push CO2 directly into your filter (which I did for about a year with my DIY system), you risk damaging your filter. Absent damage, ultimately you're going to hear CO2 bubbles jumping through the system.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

hats a chunk of $$$$$$.
Shop around: check eBay and Craigs List, Greenleaf Aquariums, Rex Griggs site, etc.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I would take a look at www.Sumoregulator.com. They are very knowledgeable and configure one to your needs.

http://www.sumoregulator.com/PremierLine.html


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Just a side note if you go with that system. The pH probe wont work properly if you use a grounding probe. Many people use these to prevent lateral line disease caused by stray EMF currents.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Second with bosmahe1
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html
All you have to remove is there Gas shut=off valve and add a Solenoid valve and a Bubble Counter and a good Needle Valve and your on your way to a good DIY setup
You can also use a pump to break up your co2 in a close loop system:
http://www.marinedepot.com/Danner_M...ter_Pumps-Danner_Mfg.-DN1159-FIWPSBUF-vi.html 
http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalo...edle-Wheels-Skimmer-Impellers/sort/3a/page/1/
And you could also add a nice DIY Reactor with the close loop system:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/12331-survey-external-co2-reactor-users.html


----------

